
MPAA Launches WhereToWatch.com: A Centralized Search for Streaming Availability - ryan_j_naughton
http://www.wheretowatch.com/
======
SlashmanX
The UX of this site is just terrible

First off, it prompted me to add the site to my home screen, even though I'm
using Chrome on Windows 7.

Second, hover over a poster, hey look now you can't hover over the one
directly beside it!

3rd, what's that Facebook style loading icon on my movie poster?

------
swalsh
First thing I searched for said, currently not available. Guess i'll have to
keep watching the rips

------
wiftia
MPAA profiting on this by passing thru affiliate links on clicks to Amazon.
Nice.

------
chatmasta
Coincidentally tied to closing of Netflix API?

------
freshflowers
Impressive in how many ways one can phrase "not in your country, sucker".

